# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  "Wait, Rogue Slept With Sentry?" & More Notable Comic Book Retcons

## CBR News

CSBG has an archive of notable comic book retcons, like the bizarre revelation that Rogue had a hidden relationship with... Sentry?! What...?


_Full article here._

----------

